# Love or Hate........ The Swacket?



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

Sold by Harputsown.com of San Francisco, the Swacket: Sweater+ Jacket. Versatility of The Sweater but with added structure. Four sets of snaps for wearing multiple ways. Quite expensive at $445... So what do you think?







Available in different fabrics - http://www.harputsown.com/garments.html

Personally I'm not a big fan of cross-bread clothing!! Kind of like skorts!! Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, not my thing.


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe a Swoat, Adrienne? Lol.


----------



## McRubel (Mar 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe a swoat, adrienne? Lol. hahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 16, 2009)

Not for me lol

The big baggy neck makes it look like a bin liner.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 16, 2009)

Not for me either.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 16, 2009)

There's too much going on with this thing. I don't like it.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe if they changed it to "Jeater"


----------



## Aprill (Mar 16, 2009)

how about trashket?


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 16, 2009)

Bin liner indeed..


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe a Swoat, Adrienne? Lol. Yep, I think a Swoat would totally win me over LOL!


----------



## P.I.T.A (Mar 16, 2009)

*WHOA, is this thing made by the same people that made the "Snuggie"? This it totally not my thing. It looks like while the dryer was going at superman speed, you opened the door and jumped through, &amp; that's what happened.*


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it looks really groovy and trendy on the model, but in real life it would be a pain, I think!


----------



## esha (Mar 16, 2009)

Yikes, it looks like the person wrapped their blanket around themselves and left.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 16, 2009)

I think prehaps in winter i may use it if im sitting in a car or something...but i wouldn't strut down the street too often in it.

I wouldn't use it so the neck gaped like that though, id push it in for a cowls neck look.


----------



## jakesmith (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hi Friends,*

This is JAke Smith From NY....

Really this nice forum .....

I like it...

Thanks!


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 27, 2009)

My husband said it looks like a cult jacket. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2009)

it seems like it has no shape, why?


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ummm no. That is disastrous!


----------



## Simone (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought the two picture of it on the left weren't so bad, interesting but I'd only wear one if somebody gave it to me as a gift - huge cowl necks always scare me for some reason.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL! This was funny...

But yea... I don't like it either...


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

Nope. Looks like an avante garde Snuggie.


----------

